# PC friert beim Spiel XIII ein



## Düsi 800 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Problem:
Wenn ich das Spiel XIII spiele, friert der PC zu Teil einfach ein. Die Temps sind jedoch normal und die Abstürze sind auch nicht regelmässig. Zum Teil kann ich gamen ohne das etwas passiert doch zum Teil, ganz plötzlich habe ich dieses Problem.:mad:
Habt ihr eine Ahnung an was es liegen könnte???

Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## onliner (31. Oktober 2007)

Was für ein Sytsem?

aktuelle Treiber?

Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## Düsi 800 (31. Oktober 2007)

Mein System:

Mainboard: Asus P5LD2
CPUentiumD 820@2.8 Ghz
RAM: 2x1Gb OEM
GraKa:Asus EN7600GT:frown:
Betriebssystem:Win XP prof
Was habe ich vergessen?:sm_B-):

Der Treiber der GraKa ist nicht mehr ganz der aktuellste!


----------



## ED101 (1. November 2007)

Dann hast du doch schon mal einen Ansatzpunkt, Treiber updaten. Ansich sollte es funzen


----------



## Düsi 800 (1. November 2007)

Gut, mach ich


----------

